# Assassin's Creed Victory: Erste Infos und Bilder zum neuen Spiel in London



## MaxFalkenstern (3. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed Victory: Erste Infos und Bilder zum neuen Spiel in London* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed Victory: Erste Infos und Bilder zum neuen Spiel in London


----------



## AwesomeGuy (3. Dezember 2014)

wie süß...ein neues langweiliges "Update"
Das wird doch immer lächerlicher, kaum ist die aktuelle Version 'nen Monat draussen, wird das nächste Update angekündigt. 
Ich denke es wird irgendwann so lächerlich, dass alle 6 Monate oder gar alle 3 ein neues "Update" erscheinen wird.  Womöglich werden die Entwickeler in Kanada mit "Bravo Hits" gefoltert beim entwickeln der Teile...ich hoffe einfach das mit FarCry nicht auch so experimentiert wird, aber wird wohl so geschehen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Dezember 2014)

AC ist wirklich zu einem in der Vergangenheit angesiedelten, Third-Person-COD geworden.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2014)

AwesomeGuy schrieb:


> Das wird doch immer lächerlicher, kaum ist die aktuelle Version 'nen Monat draussen, wird das nächste Update angekündigt.



das ist keine offizielle ankündigung.
außerdem ist es nun wirklich keine sonderlich große überraschung, dass im kommenden jahr das nächste ac erscheinen wird.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Dezember 2014)

Man muss es ja nicht spielen, wenns einem nicht gefällt. Ich hoffe vor allem, dass es etwas besser optimiert erscheint als der letzte Teil. Der läuft ja immer noch nicht rund.


----------



## PcJuenger (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss echt sagen, dass ich es krass finde, wie oft inzwischen ein neues AC kommt. Jedes Jahr ist echt...inflationär. 
Belehrt mich eines Besseren, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ist so ein Update-Zyklus nicht Gift für Innovationen?


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Belehrt mich eines Besseren, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ist so ein Update-Zyklus nicht Gift für Innovationen?



wenn die käufer aber doch überhaupt keine innovationen wollen.
ich will mich auch gar nicht aufs hohe ross setzen, aber so isses halt nun einmal.
alle großen serien haben sich in den letzten jahren, was das gameplay anbetrifft, höchstens marginal verändert.
auch nicht gta, das bekanntlich (noch) nicht im jahres-rythmus erscheint. 

das ist ja gerade das erfolgsgeheimnis, auch wenn es eigentlich kein geheimnis ist. 
außerdem macht gerade ubi ja nebenbei durchaus noch nicht ganz alltägliche dinge wie valiant hearts oder child of light.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2014)

Wieso keine Veränderungen ? Mit Unity gabs doch schon die ersten richtigen Schritte in die richtige Richtung (von der Unausgereiftheit/Bugs) mal abgesehen. Aber keine Massenschlachten mehr, der Zwang zum verdeckteren, intelligenteren Vorgehen.

Wenn sie jetzt noch auf diese ganze Companion- und App-Sch.... verzichten könnten und beim nächsten AC die Qualität und das Bugfixing nicht vernachlässigen wieso nicht ? Zumal das viktorianische England imho ein geniales Setting ergeben könnte. Vielleicht auch mit einem Nebenquest in dem es um Jack the Ripper geht ? Nur viel näher in die Neuzeit würde ich nicht hoffen. Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts finde ich noch perfekt. Aber bitte keinen 1. oder 2. WK.


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Dezember 2014)

Los Leute und jetzt alle vorbildlich langsam Vorbestellen inkl Season Pass 
Bringt ja auch viel wenn es erst nach paar Tage nach Release spielbar gepatcht wird.

Sorry aber das ist absolut lächerlich.
Unity selber wird womöglich erst in den nächsten Monaten zurecht gefixt und schon steht ein Nachfolger in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Lolmann23 (3. Dezember 2014)

Wollte Ubisoft nicht seine Release Strategie überdenken?


----------



## AwesomeGuy (3. Dezember 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ich muss echt sagen, dass ich es krass finde, wie oft inzwischen ein neues AC kommt. Jedes Jahr ist echt...inflationär.
> Belehrt mich eines Besseren, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ist so ein Update-Zyklus nicht Gift für Innovationen?



nun...liegt u.a. daran, dass die Menschen, vorallem der Nachwuchs, immer oberflächlicher wird...von den Medien gesteuert....penetrante Werbung um den Menschen einzutrichtern was gut sein soll.  Selbstständiges denken wird immer weniger....
Hat zwar jetz nix mit Computer zu tun, aber die meisten Menschen wissen sich nichtmal gescheit zu ernähren oder etwas für die Gesundheit zu unternehmen weil sie durch Medien/Werbung so verdummt wurden und werden "materielles" zu bevorzugen.
-> Geld Geld Geld...Geld mach "dumm"
Und so ist es bei den Videogames.....penetrante Hypewerbung um von der Unfertigkeit/Macken eines Spiels abzulenken.
So is es doch bei "AC" ...jedes Jahr der selbe Müll...und das was da vom Gameplay neu ist könnte man auch Patchen.

...vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann "Open Source AC" ....da können dann Communitymitglieder ihre Wünsche einbringen und kreative Modder entwickeln es, so das pro Jahr mehrere Dutzend ACs erscheinen hahaha


----------



## huenni87 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ja das wollten sie. Haben sie vielleicht auch, nur wird das Game sicher schon seit langem entwickelt und ist daher eben Ende 2015 soweit. Hoffe auch das sie es diesmal technisch besser optimieren.

@doomkeeper

Für mich hat sich der Season Pass echt gelohnt. Zum einen macht mir ACU echt Spaß, ich bekomme die Season Pass Inhalte und dank der technischen Probleme von Unity auch noch Far Cry 4 für lau. 
Sollte so zwar nicht sein, dagegen habe ich aber nichts.


----------



## GorrestFump (3. Dezember 2014)

Dieses Jahr hat Ubisoft übrigens zwei verschiedene AC rausgebracht. Vielleicht wird's ja nächstes Jahr nur eins  Darüberhinaus wird man ja auf den Entwicklungen von Unity aufbauen - dort wurde in der tat einiges neu gemacht. 
Ich hab AC3 nicht gespielt - war da Black Flag tatsächlich nur ein Aufguss?


----------



## belakor602 (3. Dezember 2014)

Oh siehe da Ubisoft The Videogame: Assassins Creed 9 wird nächstes Jahr erscheinen.
Inklusive Türme, Mikrotransaktionen und Companion App.

Wird den Leuten nicht langweilig? Black Flag schlug in eine interessante Richtung ein, aber dann gings ja wieder zum gewohnten alten zurück.Gähn, nein danke.


----------



## MisterBlonde (3. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> außerdem ist es nun wirklich keine sonderlich große überraschung, dass im kommenden jahr das nächste ac erscheinen wird.



Doch, das ist es. Vor kurzem hieß es noch, man wolle sich künftig mehr Zeit für die Spiele nehmen. Daher ist es verwunderlich, wenn nicht extrem idiotisch, dass sie nun den nächsten Teil anteasen. Aber das ist leider nur zu oft der Ubisoft-Kurs: anstatt sich mit den Problemen auseinanderzusetzen, wird einfach weitergemacht. Spieler vergessen leider doch sehr schnell.

Schade, gestern konnte ich Ubi noch loben.


----------



## USA911 (3. Dezember 2014)

Wow, der letzte Release noch nicht in trockenen Tücher und schon hauen sie die Infos für den Nachfolger raus.... War da was mit Bugs und Lags?... ach machen wir einfach so weiter als wäre nie was gewesen... Kunden noch nicht entschädigt aber den nachfolger schonmal anpreisen.

Wenn das PR-Technisch nicht ne schlechte Lösung ist... naja mal schauen ob die ganzen Lemminge schon unterhalb der Klippe liegen oder ob noch genug da sind die blind kaufen werden...


----------



## Exar-K (3. Dezember 2014)

Gefühlt kommt von der Reihe inzwischen häufiger ein Spiel als bei CoD.
Obwohl, eigentlich stimmt das sogar, dieses Jahr sind 3 Teile erschienen (Liberation, Rogue, Unity) und letztes Jahr auch 2 oder?

Man kann eine Marke auch totreiten.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Doch, das ist es.



jo, für dich vielleicht.
jedem anderen war wohl klar, dass auch im kommenden jahr, pünktlich zum weihnachtsgeschäft, wieder ein neues ac erscheinen wird.


----------



## OptikRec0rds (3. Dezember 2014)

gott zurück ins altair zeitalter ... wens sow eiter geht kann ich auch cod spielen


----------



## doomkeeper (3. Dezember 2014)

Lolmann23 schrieb:


> Wollte Ubisoft nicht seine Release Strategie überdenken?



Ja beim nächsten AC.
Nur zu blöd dass bereits 10 in den Startlöchern stehen, die noch mit alter Politik veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2014)

So langsam wird aus der AC Reihe das neue FIFA / COD / BF

Bei Fifa sind es halt neue Trikots und Spieler, bei COD / BF der hurra amerika 5 stunden single player Teil plus mp mit neuen dlcs

Aber bei Unity merkte man die Kritik das es zu früh erschien und jetzt schon wieder ein neues ?

Von 1 zu 2 waren es noch 2 jahre die Addons zu 2 brauchten 1 jahr

Ich hoffe Uplay zerstört die reihe nicht


----------



## belakor602 (3. Dezember 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Gefühlt kommt von der Reihe inzwischen häufiger ein Spiel als bei CoD.
> Obwohl, eigentlich stimmt das sogar, dieses Jahr sind 3 Teile erschienen (Liberation, Rogue, Unity) und letztes Jahr auch 2 oder?
> 
> Man kann eine Marke auch totreiten.



Jo wenn einem Cod weniger abgedroschen vorkommt wie eine andere Marke dann hat diese Marke echt Mist gebaut ^^.
Und ja Assassins Creed Spiele werden so oft rausgepumpt ich empfinde sie schon als Spam.

Seit Nov, 2007 also in 7 Jahren sind 22 AC-Spieler erschienen, 9 davon in der Hauptreihe, 13 so Spin-offs für Handhelds, Mobile und unter anderem auch ein Facebook Game.
Quelle: Assassin's Creed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Alter Schwede


----------



## evilitchy (3. Dezember 2014)

So, dann mach ich mal den Kombo Breaker: schaut schickt aus. Das Setting find ich sehr spannend. Habe bisher "nur" AC2, Brotherhood und AC3 gespielt. Von daher wäre das wieder mal was für mich.

So, jetzt dürft ihr weiter bashen  is auch einfacher als es nicht zu kaufen, gelle?


----------



## MisterBlonde (3. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jo, für dich vielleicht.
> jedem anderen war wohl klar, dass auch im kommenden jahr, pünktlich zum weihnachtsgeschäft, wieder ein neues ac erscheinen wird.



Genau, "jedem anderen" war das klar. Hier sind aber noch ein paar Leute mehr überrascht und erbost, wie auf unzähligen anderen Plattformen auch. Eine komische Wahrnehmung hast du.

Es geht nicht darum, dass es nicht abzusehen war, sondern eher darum, dass der Zeitpunkt nicht schlechter gewählt sein könnte. Das Debakel ist noch aktuell und nicht aus den Köpfen raus, die Schadensbegrenzung noch voll im Gange, da wird plötzlich das nächste Projekt offensichtlich. Aber gut, das ist die üblich miese Außendarstellung von Ubi, und da gebe ich dir Recht: da brauche ich wirklich nicht überrascht zu sein. Und ja, ich hätte tatsächlich geglaubt, sie würden die Reihe nun erstmal ruhen lassen und neu überdenken.


----------



## xSaYn (3. Dezember 2014)

Und nach dem 19.Jahrhundert kommt der 20.Jahrhundert. Wenn Ubsisoft mit dem Zeitalter nur noch nach vorne geht, kann ich mir auch gleich GTA Kaufen.


----------



## belakor602 (3. Dezember 2014)

xSaYn schrieb:


> Und nach dem 19.Jahrhundert kommt der 20.Jahrhundert. Wenn Ubsisoft mit dem Zeitalter nur noch nach vorne geht, kann ich mir auch gleich GTA Kaufen.



Aber in GTA gibts keine Türme auf die man klettern muss um die Map freizulegen.
Du willst doch sowas nicht verpassen oder?


----------



## Kaisan (3. Dezember 2014)

Finde das viktorianische London durchaus spannend, ist beileibe ein reizvolles Setting - nur habe ich nach Unity durchaus Sorgen, dass auch im Falle von Victory vorschnell ein neues Assassins Creed veröffentlicht wird, um den Jahres-Zyklus nicht zu unterbrechen und wirtschaftlichen Erfolg zu garantieren. Bisher hören sich die "Neuerungen" auch recht bescheiden an - da bleibe ich mal skeptisch.


----------



## thisisnotagame (3. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Aber in GTA gibts keine Türme auf die man klettern muss um die Map freizulegen.
> Du willst doch sowas nicht verpassen oder?



EBEN!
Und zurück gehen in der Zeit ist so eine Sache.
Dann heult wieder wer weil er keine Pistole oder ein Gewehr hat.
Aber Assassins Creed Turok, na das wär doch was auf einen Vulkan klettern um die Gegend frei zu schalten.
Und danach kommt Assassins Creed Caveman, mit neuen Waffen ausgerüstet darunter eine schwere Keule, ein Stock, und Steine.


----------



## belakor602 (3. Dezember 2014)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> EBEN!
> Und danach kommt Assassins Creed Caveman, mit neuen Waffen ausgerüstet darunter eine schwere Keule, ein Stock, und Steine.


Und da kann man dann auf große Felsen klettern um die Map freizulegen und wenn man alle freigeschaltet hat, sieht man dass sie die Form eines Stonehenge abgeben.
The hype is real!


----------



## Davki90 (3. Dezember 2014)

Immer wieder ein AC! Mir wäre ein Watch_Dogs 2 lieber gewesen! Aber dafür ist es wohl noch zu früh! Das Szenario finde ich hingegen grosse Klasse!


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Dezember 2014)

AwesomeGuy schrieb:


> nun...liegt u.a. daran, dass die Menschen, vorallem der Nachwuchs, immer oberflächlicher wird...von den Medien gesteuert....penetrante Werbung um den Menschen einzutrichtern was gut sein soll.  Selbstständiges denken wird immer weniger....
> Hat zwar jetz nix mit Computer zu tun, aber die meisten Menschen wissen sich nichtmal gescheit zu ernähren oder etwas für die Gesundheit zu unternehmen weil sie durch Medien/Werbung so verdummt wurden und werden "materielles" zu bevorzugen.
> -> Geld Geld Geld...Geld mach "dumm"
> Und so ist es bei den Videogames.....penetrante Hypewerbung um von der Unfertigkeit/Macken eines Spiels abzulenken.
> ...



Und dir ist nicht in den Sinn gekommen, dass AC nur erfolgreich werden konnte, weil die Kunden es mochten? AC2 wurde auch gehyped. Zurecht, da es etliche Verbesserungen mit sich brachte. Und es wurde angenommen. Es war erfolgreich, weil es eben besser war. Nicht Altair, sondern Ezio bildete die Grundlage für den Erfolg der Reihe. Und Erfolg kann nur durch Kunden kommen. Jedes AC-Spiel bot gutes Gameplay, hier und dort kleinere Neuerungen und führte die Story entweder gelungen fort oder erzählte eine andere Story. Dadurch entstand einfach großes Vertrauen in Ubisoft, das durch Unity aber nun stark eingegangen ist. Mittlerweile zurecht, da das Spiel immernoch nicht rund läuft. 

Ob man nun AC mag oder nicht, ist dabei völlig zweitrangig. Aber wäre AC anfänglich nicht so gut aufgenommen worden, hätte man die Serie sicher begraben. Mit dem ersten Teil hat man sich ja in Neuland gewagt. Es war für sich genommen innovativ. Und damit ein Risiko. Tja...der Kunde mochte es und ist seitdem erfolgreich. Abgesehen von Unity war kein AC wirklich "unfertig". Keinesfalls. 

Und du schießt auch völlig am Ziel vorbei.


----------



## magnusm (3. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Hype sollte nach dem desaströsen Start von AC Unity doch wirklich gedämpft sein... Statt dessen schreien alle Hurra und Juchu, als hätte es Unity nie gegeben.
Warten wir mal ab, was an den Beteuerungen dran ist, dass die Bugjagd Vorrang hat. Ich befürchte, dass das Spiel spätestens im Februar, wenn Witcher 3 und ähnlichen an die Öffentlichkeit drängt, einfach fallen gelassen wird wie ne heiße Kartoffel. 
Vielleicht belehrt mich Ubisoft eines Besseren, aber ich erwarte es nicht. Die meisten Käufer haben das Spiel und nachdem es keinen Seasonpass mehr gibt ist mit den DLCs auch nicht mehr der große Reibach zu machen. Warum also mehr Geld investieren als irgend nötig.
Ich hoffe die Vorbesteller haben gelernt und halten sich diesmal zurück. Wird auch spannend, was sie bezüglich Testembargos verändern. Wahrscheinlich nichts!


----------



## schneemaennle (3. Dezember 2014)

Finde das Setting mehr als geil. Gibt leider viel zu wenige Games im England des 19.Jhd.
Allerdings könnte sich Ubi ruhig mehr als 1Jahr zeit lassen


----------



## USA911 (3. Dezember 2014)

Für mich ist die übersättigung erreicht... daher alles ne Frage der Zeit bis der Markt übersättigt wurde, dann ist die Marke tot...oder sie fangen solchne Krummen Sachen an wie bei "Die Siedler" dann geht das ganze schneller.

Aber nach dem x-ten Teil wird jedes Spiel, Serie, etc. langweilig. Weil dann alleine durch den Namen sugeriert wird, das man wieder das gleiche spielt...


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich empfinde keine Übersättigung. Übersättigung ist bei mir bei COD erreicht.

Allerdings empfinde die Info unglücklich geleakt. Auch wenn Ubisoft die Infos  nicht selbst veröffentlicht hat- Jetzt wo Ubisoft erst einmal ein Augenmerk auf das Ausmerzen der Bugs bei Unity haben sollte.

Ich würde mir vielleicht auch wünschen, wenn Ubisoft wirklich den jährlichen Wechsel von Watch Dogs und Assassins Creed wahr machen würde. Dazu unterschiedliche Teams, sodaß für die Entwicklung der Games und insbesondere für das Bugfixing genügend Zeit übrig bleibt.


----------



## freespace3 (3. Dezember 2014)

schneemaennle schrieb:


> Finde das Setting mehr als geil. Gibt leider viel zu wenige Games im England des 19.Jhd.
> Allerdings könnte sich Ubi ruhig mehr als 1Jahr zeit lassen


 denke mal, dass sie sich die zeit nehmen für das spiel und nicht wieder so eine bugastrophe wie AC:U abliefern


----------



## BuzzKillington (3. Dezember 2014)

Also ich warte auch gerne bis 2016


----------



## Cibox (3. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Oh siehe da Ubisoft The Videogame: Assassins Creed 9 wird nächstes Jahr erscheinen.
> Inklusive Türme, Mikrotransaktionen und Companion App.
> 
> Wird den Leuten nicht langweilig? Black Flag schlug in eine interessante Richtung ein, aber dann gings ja wieder zum gewohnten alten zurück.Gähn, nein danke.



Obwohl ich den neuen noch nicht gezockt habe, befürchte ich auch jetzt schon dass unity nicht an black flag rankommen wird... wenn der preis aber wieder ordentlich nach unten korrigiert wurde (bis dahin sollten auch die meisten bugs beseitigt sein ) werd ich's mir glaub ich trotzdem gönnen. 
@ Topic: das neue london setting find auch absolut . Besonders die Tatsache dass man örtlich nicht mal 400 km und zeitlich keine 100 Jahre macht, schreit ja stark nach level recycling... 
Ich hätte stark auf ein Japan-Ninja-Setting gehofft...


----------



## Amosh (3. Dezember 2014)

freespace3 schrieb:


> denke mal, dass sie sich die zeit nehmen für das spiel und nicht wieder so eine bugastrophe wie AC:U abliefern


Ubisoft hat schon bei Watch Dogs gesagt, sie wollen die Technik besser umsetzen in zukünftigen Spielen. Und jetzt haben wir Far Cry 4 und Assassin's Creed Unity...

Nach dem desaströsen Assassins Creed Unity werd ich aber auf jeden Fall beim nächsten AC erstmal vorsichtig sein. Ich hab keine Lust, schon wieder mehrere Wochen zu warten, ehe das Spiel auch nur ansatzweise spielbar ist. Auch wenn das Setting ziemlich gut gewählt ist, ich hab aus Unity meine Lehren gezogen.


----------



## DassemLamora (3. Dezember 2014)

Wird irgendwann im Sale gekauft. Für mich persönlich ist es mit Unity das uninteressanteste Setting welches sie in England/Frankreich aufgreifen konnten, hätte mir eher den 100 jährigen Krieg oder die Rosenkriege gewünscht. Aber ist auch gar nicht so schlimm, da ich seit AC3 das Gefühl habe, dass die geschichtlichen Sachen generell eher in den Hintergrund treten statt wie in AC1 oder AC2. Kann aber auch eine Fehleinschätzung meinerseits sein, aber es ist zumindest meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> So langsam wird aus der AC Reihe das neue FIFA / COD / BF
> 
> Bei Fifa sind es halt neue Trikots und Spieler, bei COD / BF der hurra amerika 5 stunden single player Teil plus mp mit neuen dlcs



Wobei man bei einem Fußballspiel fairerweise sagen muss, dass sich da nicht so viel ändern lässt, weil es festgelegte Regeln gibt. Da kann man beim nächsten Spiel nicht plötzlich mit 3 Toren spielen oder in der Mitte ein Tennisnetz aufspannen, nur um innovativ zu sein. 
Bei Shootern oder einem Spiel wie Assassins Creed könnte man dagegen viel mehr experimentieren.


----------



## Grelldor (3. Dezember 2014)

no desmond, no assassin´s creed... einfache nummer für mich. dna zählt nicht


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei Shootern oder einem Spiel wie Assassins Creed könnte man dagegen viel mehr experimentieren.



eigentlich auch nur in sehr engen grenzen.
wer ein ac kauft, will normalerweise wohl auch ein ac haben. 
der 'markenkern' muss erhalten bleiben. 

das gleiche gilt auch bspw für cod oder eigentlich sogar shooter im allgemeinen. 
da gibts nicht so sehr viel, was man substantiell (am gameplay) ändern könnte.


----------



## AC3 (3. Dezember 2014)

war ja klar das nun die ps4 / x1 gemolken wird bis die kreditkarte glüht. arm nur das es wirklich so viele leute gibt die sich auch noch weiterhin abzocken lassen.


der halo multiplayer funktioniert neben dem driveclub multiplayer noch immer nicht zufriedenstellend. 
unity läuft auf der ps4 weiterhin in einer 20 fps ruckelorgie samt verbuggter beleuchtung.
... hammer ... und diese dämlichen lemminge bestellen so unausgereifte alpha-versionen auch noch vor und lernen nichts daraus obwohl  es seit dem destiny flop doch schon jeder kapiert haben müsste.
in destiny erscheinen nun regelmäßig mini-dlcs damit man die spieler noch besser abzocken kann.
der letzte kostete nur schlapp 15€ und beinhaltet genau gar nichts 
paar strike missionen auf genau denselben maps mit genau denselben gegnern... ich lach mich kaputt.

bin mir sicher das neue ac victory wird sich trotzdem millionen-fach verkaufen auch wenn es nur ein billiger abklatsch vom vorgänger ist ohne technische verbesserungen.

vermutlich eine slide-show sondergleichen in einer total verbuggten spielwelt inklusive 948 patches damit es dann genauso beschissen wie unity auf der ps4 läuft.
achja die smart phone app nicht vergessen damit man per echtgeld auch kisten öffnen kann.


R.I.P. assassins creed & GTFO Ubisoft


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich empfinde keine Übersättigung. Übersättigung ist bei mir bei COD erreicht.
> 
> Allerdings empfinde die Info unglücklich geleakt. Auch wenn Ubisoft die Infos  nicht selbst veröffentlicht hat- Jetzt wo Ubisoft erst einmal ein Augenmerk auf das Ausmerzen der Bugs bei Unity haben sollte.
> 
> Ich würde mir vielleicht auch wünschen, wenn Ubisoft wirklich den jährlichen Wechsel von Watch Dogs und Assassins Creed wahr machen würde. Dazu unterschiedliche Teams, sodaß für die Entwicklung der Games und insbesondere für das Bugfixing genügend Zeit übrig bleibt.



Naja, an Unity arbeitete ein anderes Studio. Auch wenn ich bereits ein neues AC in Entwicklung befindet, dürfte das andere Studio immernoch mit Patches beschäftigt sein.


----------



## Smithman (3. Dezember 2014)

Mit den Jahren kommt die Gelassenheit: Nächstes Jahr werde ich mal schauen, ob  sich AC Unity spielen lässt. Und wenn ich damit durch bin, interessiert mich erstmals, ob AC Victory fehlerfrei, ääähhh, veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## phildon (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde es schon ziemlich dreist was Ubisoft da abzieht, jedes halbe Jahr ein neues AC "Update"...

Ubisoft kann sich glücklich schätzen das es genug Dumme gibt die das immer noch kaufen.

AC ist und bleibt ein Spiel für Leute die keine Ansprüche haben....


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Dezember 2014)

phildon schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon ziemlich dreist was Ubisoft da abzieht, jedes halbe Jahr ein neues AC "Update"...
> 
> Ubisoft kann sich glücklich schätzen das es genug Dumme gibt die das immer noch kaufen.
> 
> AC ist und bleibt ein Spiel für Leute die keine Ansprüche haben....



Ehm...ja... ehrlich, so langsam weiß ich nicht mehr, was ich zu so viel geistigen Durchfall, der hier durchs Forum geht, noch sagen soll... Ich will hier Ubisoft nicht verteidigen, aber den Leuten "keine Ansprüche" zu unterstellen, ist doch arg...naaaja.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Dezember 2014)

sieht auf den ersten Blick wieder sehr gut aus, aber das ist man ja von Ubisoft im Allgemeinen und Assassin's Creed im Spezielen gewohnt  freu mich jedenfalls drauf, auch wenns noch nen Jahr dauert


----------



## belakor602 (4. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ehm...ja... ehrlich, so langsam weiß ich nicht mehr, was ich zu so viel geistigen Durchfall, der hier durchs Forum geht, noch sagen soll... Ich will hier Ubisoft nicht verteidigen, aber den Leuten "keine Ansprüche" zu unterstellen, ist doch arg...naaaja.



Keine Ansprüche würde ich nicht unterstellen, aber wenn es Leute gibt die nach Unity, Ubisoft Spiele weiterpre-ordern werden, werde ich ihnen sehr wohl Dummheit unterstellen.
Und das nehme ich keinesfalls zurück, selbst wenn das Victory 10/10 wird


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Keine Ansprüche würde ich nicht unterstellen, aber wenn es Leute gibt die nach Unity, Ubisoft Spiele weiterpre-ordern werden, werde ich ihnen sehr wohl Dummheit unterstellen.
> Und das nehme ich keinesfalls zurück, selbst wenn das Victory 10/10 wird



die welche Unity und Co ohne Bugs (oder zumindest nur kleinen) genießen können, sollten ja wohl keine Bedenken haben bei Victory


----------



## GeneralKill (4. Dezember 2014)

WTF lol ich kann net mehr. Da ist A.Unity noch so verbugt und läuft nicht mal richtig. Aber was,wir  machen einfach,  denn neuen Teil das merkt doch keiner . Es werden sich doch ein paar moder finden die unsere Arbeit machen und das zu ende patchen . Böses ,,UBISOFT,, will doch seinen ruf noch mehr schädigen . So lange noch bis die Entwickler und Programmierer herum laufen wie bei Walking Dead . Dann haben sie es geschafft , ihre Transformation zur schlechtesten Spiele Entwicklung Firma auf denn Planet Erde. Dann werden die ab geschoben weil keiner die will. Die USA hat ja ,,EA,, schon  und so landet ,,UBISOFT,, auf denn ,,Mars,, (Unser Nachbar nicht der Schokoriegel) vielleicht spielen die Mars Typen dann ihr tolles neues Spiel A. Creed die 100^^.Die Menschheit will keine weiteren klone die gleich aussehen und sich gleich anfühlen und gleiche laute von sich geben. Oh sry das war mein Traum ein Model zu klonen . Na ja wie auch immer... Ich habe einen Teil gezockt. Reicht ja auch die anderen sind nur klone,haste einen gezockt,so kennst du alle fast immer die selbe Open World kram in ca 5 Stunden ist es fertig


----------



## driftwood1973 (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich liebe London als Schauplatz. Hatte mir auch schon länger eine GTA London Version gewünscht ( gabs ja schon mal als Ad-On bei GTA 2 damals noch als Vogelperspektive im Swinging London der sechziger Jahre) 

Ich freu mich schon jetzt wie Bolle auf das Spiel.


----------



## driftwood1973 (4. Dezember 2014)

Noch ein Wort zu meinen Vorrednern, die wieder nur meckern können. Hier wird wirklich auf höchstem Niveau geklagt, wenn man sich mal vorstellt , was für eine Hammer Leistung die Unitiy Macher zustande gebracht haben. So ein atmosphärisch wunderschönes Spiel wie Unity habe ich wirklich selten erlebt. ( GTA 5 mal mit eingeschlossen)


----------



## GeneralKill (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich sag nur Wichter 2,Warframe,Battelfield 3,Dead Space 1,Diablo 3,Titanfall.
In denn Games finde ich die Atmosphärisch LvL sind auch gut gelungen ich sag nur Doom 3.Als Doom 3 das erste mal Spielbar war die Grafik =  Atmosphärisch LvL Design einfach nur Welt Neuheit. Sogar mit einer Geforce 3 Ti (damals die beste Karte) als Doom 3 raus kam konntest du net auf Max zocken.Es gibt genug Spiel die so sind. (So ein atmosphärisch wunderschönes Spiel wie Unity habe ich wirklich selten erlebt) Zitat ende. Aber du meinst wohl Open World Special damit oder?.


----------



## phildon (4. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ehm...ja... ehrlich, so langsam weiß ich nicht mehr, was ich zu so viel geistigen Durchfall, der hier durchs Forum geht, noch sagen soll... Ich will hier Ubisoft nicht verteidigen, aber den Leuten "keine Ansprüche" zu unterstellen, ist doch arg...naaaja.



Wenn der einzige Anspruch eine neue Location ist, dann nenne ich das anspruchslos.

Und wie man sieht geben sich ja genug Leute damit zu frieden.

AC hat sich abgesehen von der Grafik und Location in den Jahren kaum verändert, keine neuen Innovationen.

Außer vielleicht mal Blag Flag mit den Schiffen, aber auch das war nach kurzer Zeit ausgelutscht.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2014)

phildon schrieb:


> Wenn der einzige Anspruch eine neue Location ist, dann nenne ich das anspruchslos.
> 
> Und wie man sieht geben sich ja genug Leute damit zu frieden.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja wohl Bullshit. Bei AC wurde viel mehr als nur die Location über dis Jahre verändert. Dazu bedarf es aber auch trotz der tatsächlichen Mankos von Unity (weniger spielerisch, mehr in Bezug auf Engineoptimierung und Bugfixing) einer fairen und objektiven Bewertung. 

Bei vielen anderen, erfolgreichen Serien gab es deutlich weniger Innovationen und Veränderungen im Verlauf. Zudem sollte eine Serie bei ihrem roten Faden bleiben. Black Flag war da schon eher ein Fehltritt. Zudem war der Charakter Edward Kenway bislang der schwächste der AC-Historie.

Den AC-Gamern Anspruchslosigkeit zu unterstellen ist Blödsinn.  Dann müßtest Du das bei jedem Gamer tun, der gern ein Spiel einer bestimmten Reihe zockt.

Selbst GTA kann das Rad nicht neu erfinden. Und bis auf die Tatsache, daß man nun in GTA V mehrere Personen steuern kann ist GTA genau so wenig innovativ. Trotzdem ist es ein super Game.


----------



## huenni87 (4. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ehm...ja... ehrlich, so langsam weiß ich nicht mehr, was ich zu so viel geistigen Durchfall, der hier durchs Forum geht, noch sagen soll... Ich will hier Ubisoft nicht verteidigen, aber den Leuten "keine Ansprüche" zu unterstellen, ist doch arg...naaaja.



Also ich muss sagen das es echt langsam nicht mehr feierlich ist was in den Kommentaren immer abgeht. Berechtigte Kritik an Unity ist ja ok und auch nötig, nur leider wird es hier auch immer mehr nur zu gehate gegen Ubisoft.
Bestes Beispiel ist auch die angekündigte Entschädigung die Ubisoft wegen den techn. Mängeln bei Unity den Usern anbietet. Das hätten sie nicht machen müssen. Sie hätten auch sagen können Deal with it. 

Aber was kommt aus der Community. Gehate. Da beschweren sich doch jetzt echt Season Pass Käufer von Unity, die ein komplettes Game geschenkt bekommen, das es ja auch nur wieder Schrott von Ubisoft ist. 

Hier werden riesige Gruppen von Gamern die Games wie AC vorbestellen und sich auch auf Victory freuen, als dumm betitelt. Welchen die mit Unity Spaß haben wird Anspruchslosigkeit unterstellt. Das geht langsam echt zu weit.

Wie gesagt Kritik üben muss man. Die Entwickler müssen merken das hier nicht ordentlich bei der Optimierung gearbeitet wurde. Es muss Kritik an den In-App Käufen bei einem Vollpreisspiel geben aber muss das immer wie bei Höhlenmenschen mit Beleidigungen getan werden. In anderen Foren geht's da ja noch viel mehr ab.


----------



## Kerusame (4. Dezember 2014)

öh ja. is doch wohl wenig überraschend, dass ubi bereits 1-2 nachfolgeteile in der mache hat oder... immerhin brauchen die spiele auch gut 2-3 jahre bis sie fertig sind, also die entwicklung
und der damit verbundene business-plan stehen schon seit lange vor release von unity. und ubisoft kann es sich auch nicht leisten, momentan von dem releaseplan abzuweichen.
immerhin, auch ubisoft ist ein börsennotiertes unternehmen, welches seinen anlegern ausschüttungen etc. schuldig ist. die müssen einfach umsatz generieren damit sie nicht untergehen,
was ich persönlich schade finden würde. auch wenn unity probleme hat ist AC doch eine der interessantesten spiele-reihen die es bisher gegeben hat, neben reihen wie Mass Effect oder GTA.
und, unfertige spiele findest du heute an jeder ecke. dragon age inquisition zb. stürzt bei mir (ps4) häufig mal ab, es bleibt bei zwischensequenzen hängen oder verwehrt mir mitten im kampf
plötzlich den charakterwechsel. little big planet 3 stürzt ab, sobald ich über den prolog hinweg bin und versuche ein neues level zu starten. far cry kämpft ebenso mit problemen, wie the crew.
und damit stehen die games auch nicht alleine da, sondern beinahe jedes game hat heutzutage ziemliche anfangsprobleme. das ist zwar keine schöne entwicklung, aber hier nur ubi's AC raus
zu picken und als kaputter mist hinzustellen ist schon sehr fragwürdig und zeugt von extrem subjektiver wahrnehmung.

zum spiel selbst: warum nicht mal london. towerbridge und kronjuwelen stehlen, wollt ich sowieso schon immer mal.


----------



## MisterBlonde (4. Dezember 2014)

driftwood1973 schrieb:


> Noch ein Wort zu meinen Vorrednern, die wieder nur meckern können. Hier wird wirklich auf höchstem Niveau geklagt, wenn man sich mal vorstellt , was für eine Hammer Leistung die Unitiy Macher zustande gebracht haben. So ein atmosphärisch wunderschönes Spiel wie Unity habe ich wirklich selten erlebt. ( GTA 5 mal mit eingeschlossen)



Das Spiel kann noch so wunderschön und atmosphärisch sein, das bringt alles nichts, wenn die vielen technischen Unzulänglichkeiten den Spielspaß trüben. Viele können es ja nach wie vor nicht mal starten. Daher ist die Kritik in meinen Augen natürlich weiterhin angebracht, sofern nicht total primitiv geäußert.

Und wer sich nun über die "Hater" hier beschwert, muss sich nicht wundern. Das ist eine Menschengruppe, die Ubisoft strategisch herangezüchtet hat. Von nichts kommt nichts. Da ist niemand anderem die Schuld zu geben.



Kerusame schrieb:


> und damit stehen die games auch nicht alleine da, sondern beinahe jedes  game hat heutzutage ziemliche anfangsprobleme. das ist zwar keine schöne  entwicklung, aber hier nur ubi's AC raus
> zu picken und als kaputter mist hinzustellen ist schon sehr fragwürdig und zeugt von extrem subjektiver wahrnehmung.



Objektivität in einem Forum zu erwarten, in dem jeder  nur seinen eigenen, subjektiven Blickwinkel und seine eigene Wahrnehmung  äußert, finde ich sinnfrei. Das sind hier keine Filmkritiken oder  Produktrezensionen, wo ein Anspruch auf Objektivität gewahrt sein  sollte.

Keine anderen Spiele hatten so viele Startschwierigkeiten gehabt, wie Ubispiele, das ist meine Erfahrung. Von daher bereitet mir das "andere Spiele haben auch Startschwierigkeiten" immer Kopfzerbrechen, wenn alle anderen Spiele problemlos funktionieren. Aber, das ist eben mein subjektives Empfinden und andere haben diese Erfahrungen glücklicherweise nicht machen müssen.


----------



## belakor602 (4. Dezember 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> und, unfertige spiele findest du heute an jeder ecke. dragon age inquisition zb. stürzt bei mir (ps4) häufig mal ab, es bleibt bei zwischensequenzen hängen oder verwehrt mir mitten im kampf
> plötzlich den charakterwechsel. little big planet 3 stürzt ab, sobald ich über den prolog hinweg bin und versuche ein neues level zu starten. far cry kämpft ebenso mit problemen, wie the crew.
> und damit stehen die games auch nicht alleine da, sondern beinahe jedes game hat heutzutage ziemliche anfangsprobleme. das ist zwar keine schöne entwicklung, aber hier nur ubi's AC raus
> zu picken und als kaputter mist hinzustellen ist schon sehr fragwürdig und zeugt von extrem subjektiver wahrnehmung.
> ...



Wie MisterBlonde schon gesagt hat jeder hat seinen eigenen Blickwinkel. Und meiner inkludiert nunmal die Ps4/Xbone nicht da ich sie nicht besitze. Dass mit Far Cry 4 und The Crew habe ich sowohl bemerkt und auch kritisiert. Vor allem the Crew war ein Spiel an dem ich Interesse hatte, aber dass Ubisoft mit ihrer wahnsinnigen Mikrotransactionspolitik wieder zerstört haben. Solche Spiele kaufe ich nicht. Unity hingegen ist toll zu kritisieren weil endlich auch mal die blindesten der Fanboys aufgewacht sind. Wenn man ständig alleine gegen den Wind protestiert und alle einfach nur denken man sollte wegen Kleinigkeiten (z.B Mikrotransactionen) aufhören zu meckern und die Spiele geniessen, freut man sich ein bisschen über den Rückenwind den man mit Unity bekommen hat ^^. 

Ich habs ja kommen sehen. Nicht unbedingt mit Unity, aber die Richtung die Ubisoft eingeschlagen hat habe ich schon viel früher erkannt. Seit die neuen Konsolengenerationen draußen sind, sind sie irgendwie zu kompletten "Arschloecher" geworden.

Ich verstehe nicht warum da nicht mehr gemeckert wird, Deutsche sind ja normal im Ausland bekannt  für ihre Qualitätsansprüche bei Produkten. Man weiß wenn man ein  (technisches) Produkt kauft von ihnen bekommt man Qualität. Autos,  Kopfhörere, Tastaturen (Cherry), Gehäuse, etc. Bloß bei Software ist  dieses Denken sofort weg. Sowohl was den Kauf als auch das Produzieren  angeht (Lords of the Fallen und die ganzen Bugs/Abstürze). Leute es ist  nichts falsch daran sehr hohe Ansprüche zu haben. Vor allem seit dem der  Gamingmarkt ein so großer Massenmarkt wurde. Es gibt mehr Spiele als  man jemals spielen könnte, da kan man ruhig mal auf eins verzichten wenn  es qualitativ minderwertiger ist. Sowie ich es jetzt sehe hat der deutschsprachige Markt höchstens mittelmäßige Ansprüche was die technische Qualität in (Gaming)-Software anbelangt. Wenn ich es mit englischsprachigen vergleiche kommt mir subjektiv vor dass die dort etwas strenger sind.


----------



## Kerusame (4. Dezember 2014)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Keine anderen Spiele hatten so viele Startschwierigkeiten gehabt, wie Ubispiele, das ist meine Erfahrung. Von daher bereitet mir das "andere Spiele haben auch Startschwierigkeiten" immer Kopfzerbrechen, wenn alle anderen Spiele problemlos funktionieren. Aber, das ist eben mein subjektives Empfinden und andere haben diese Erfahrungen glücklicherweise nicht machen müssen.



eben das ist es, ein subjektives empfinden. ich konnte AC unity mit genau 2 spielabstürzen durchspielen, hatte kaum ruckler und sonst keine probleme. bei dragon age inquisition bin ich mittlerweile bei ca. 20 abstürzen und noch ist kein ende in sicht. dazu kommen oftmals ui-ausfälle bei denen ich in gesprächen nichts mehr auswählen kann etc. - was auch einen neustart erfordert um weiter zu spielen.
und, ich weiß ja nicht was du für spiele spielst, aber schonmal von X3 gehört? was ist mit star trek? battlefield release? age of conan release? rift release? sim city?
ich bin mir sicher, wenn jeder von euch mal ehrlich über seine gekauften spiele drüber sieht findet er einige titel die zu release mehr als verbuggt und ärgerlich waren.

und, ich will hier ubis probleme nicht schön reden, sie müssen was an der QA ändern! aber so zu tun als ob sie die einzigen wären, die schlimmsten wären oder sich einen scheiss um ihre marken kümmern ist einfach unberechtigt.
beinahe jedes jahr kommt irgendein spiel, unabhängig vom publisher, das wirklich viele probleme hat. dieses jahr ists eben AC. und jedes mal werden die stimmen laut, dass dieses eine spiel "das grauen" der industrie ist und der zuständige entwickler/publisher auf den mond geschossen gehört, während man vom vorjährigen problemspiel nichts mehr wissen will...?!


----------



## belakor602 (4. Dezember 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ich bin mir sicher, wenn jeder von euch mal ehrlich über seine gekauften spiele drüber sieht findet er einige titel die zu release mehr als verbuggt und ärgerlich waren.



Nö ich nicht. Ich benutze die Wunderwaffe die heißt NICHT VORBESTELLEN(Ein paar Ausnahmen gibts). Wirkt Wunder 
 Dark Souls 2 habe ich vorbestellt, damit hatte ich zum Glück keine Probleme. Ein paar Bugs wo die Leichen der Gegner witzig stecken blieben gabs, aber das ist rein visuell und amüsant und beinflusst das Spiel überhaupt nicht.
Metro LL auch, da hatte ich nur einen Bug wo ich unter die Welt gefallen bin. War aber ne einmal Sache und anscheinen war ich einer der einzigen dem das passiert ist.
Nintendo Spiele tu ich auch vorbestellen. Die haben mich noch kein einziges Mal enttäuscht. Die werden wirklich meinen technischen Qualitätsansprüchen immer gerecht. Zumindest bei den Spielen die ich gekauft habe.

Im Schnitt also hatte ich kaum Probleme mit Spielen. Weil ich sie eben nicht vorbestelle und erst kaufe wenn ich mir sicher bin sie sind gefixt. Lords of the Fallen wollte ich seit Release, ich warte aber immer noch bis sie es mal komplett gefixt haben und ich die Gewissheit habe dass es keine Abstürze mehr geben soll.


----------



## Kerusame (4. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Dark Souls 2 habe ich vorbestellt, damit hatte ich zum Glück keine Probleme. Ein paar Bugs wo die Leichen der Gegner witzig stecken blieben gabs, aber das ist rein visuell und amüsant und beinflusst das Spiel überhaupt nicht.
> Metro LL auch, da hatte ich nur einen Bug wo ich unter die Welt gefallen bin. War aber ne einmal Sache und anscheinen war ich einer der einzigen dem das passiert ist.



xD
ich find das gut, und freu mich dass du so problemlos deinen spaß mit ds2 und mll hattest. das war aber insgesamt nicht so, da gabs viel stress und viele probleme. und das ist es eben auch was ich oben schon anspreche: fast alles ist rein subjektiv, ist ja auch sogut wie unmöglich es objektiv zu betrachten. selbst wenn ein spiel noch so buggy ist, kann es sein, dass du garkeine probleme damit hast - so wie ich mit unity. und selbst wenn das spiel ingesamt total rund läuft, und die masse keinen stress hat, kann es bei dir komplett abdrehen und du kriegst es nicht zu laufen. man sollte den leuten mMn nur keine bösen absichten unterstellen, denn die wollen bestimmt auch nicht ein kaputtes produkt abliefern, oder würdet ihr in eurer arbeit gern mist herstellen und dann probleme mit den kunden bekommen?
 und im fall der jährlichen AC-releases, das team, das and victory arbeitet hat in weiten teilen nichts mit unity zu tun gehabt. die arbeiten schon lange daran, denn die programmierung eines spiels dauert nunmal seine zeit. 1 jahr vor release heist normalerweise min. 2 jahre nach beginn der arbeit - also sehr wahrscheinlich größtenteils unbeeinflusst von der produktion des eben erschienen titels. sollten probleme die unity hat an der engine und nicht an der spielprogrammierung selbst liegen, so hat man in dem verbleibenden jahr noch lange zeit diese auszumerzen, bzw. sie werden mit dem aktuellen titel mitausgemerzt. wenn es aber an der spielprogrammierung liegt, hat es mit dem nachfolger garnichts/kaum was zu tun.
und ehrlich, auch wenn die "ankündigung", die ja nur ein leak ist, etwas früh kommt... spätestens im frühjahr wären die stimmen laut geworden, die nach dem nächsten AC gefragt hätten. wundern darfs also keinen, dass nächsten herbst ein neues AC in den startlöchern steht.


----------



## belakor602 (4. Dezember 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> xD
> ich find das gut, und freu mich dass du so problemlos deinen spaß mit ds2 und mll hattest. das war aber insgesamt nicht so, da gabs viel stress und viele probleme.



Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, für beide Spiele. Bei DS2 gabs einen Aufruhr wegen des Grafik-Downgrades, ich habe mich damals auch immens aufgeregt, aber von technischen Problemen habe ich kaum was gehört. Metro LL das selbe, dass es auf manchen Kartoffeln nicht gerannt ist, kann schon sein, aber von irgendwelchen Abstürzen/groben Bugs und dergleichen habe ich nie/kaum gehört.

Meine Message war: NICHT VORBESTELLEN außer man ist sich sicher das man ein gutes Produkt bekommt. Ich wünschte Leute kapierten das endlich. Man hat eigentlich NULL Vorteile vom Vorbestellen, bzw sind die Vorteile so minimal dass es das Risiko dass man eingeht nicht wert ist. Etwas Selbst-Disziplin würde nicht schaden. Manchmal werde ich auch schwach, ist menschlich, aber versuchen sollte man es zumindest. Und wenn Leute aufhören würden vorzubestellen, würde auch der Wahnsinn mit den exklusiven Inhalten aufhören. Man schaue nur wo der Vorbestellwahn bei Watch Dogs geführt hat mit den 10 verschieden Vorbestellversionen. Wenn ich daran denke dass künftig jedes Spiel so aussehen könnte wird mir schlecht.


----------

